# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  NISSAN PRIMERA P12 CD CHANGER

## Tassoss

pic1.jpgpic2.jpgpic3.jpgpic4.jpgP_20170327_143532_1_p[1].jpgP_20170327_143518_1_p[1].jpgΚαλημέρα. Θέλω να συνδέσω στο ραδιοcd του αυτοκινητου μου ένα digital cd changer yatour ΥΤΜ06. Εχει πίσω από το ραδιο Cd υποδοχή για το φις της συσκευής που θέλω να βάλω η οποια κουμπώνει μαι χαρά.Η συσκευή όμως εχει και 2 γυμνά καλώδια που είναι εκτός φις για να πάρει ρεύμα προφανώς, ένα κίτρινο (BATT) και ένα κόκκινο (ACC). Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να συνδέσω αυτά τα 2 καλώδια? Επισυνάπτω σχετικές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## teo_GR

Είναι σαφές κίτρινο μπαταρία και κόκκινο ACC διακόπτης.
  Τα καλώδια αυτά θα τα βρεις και στο radiocd.
  Όταν το βάλεις πες μας εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Tassoss

Σ ευχαριστώ φιλε μου για την απάντηση,
Αυτα τα καλώδια δεν μπορώ να τα βρω στο αυτοκινητο.
Οι φίσες που έχει ειναι διαφορετικών χρωμάτων.

----------


## GeorgeZ

To BATT θέλει συνεχόμενη τάση 12V και το ACC θέλει τάση 12V μόνο όταν το κλειδί είναι γυρισμένο.
Και οι δύο αυτές παροχές υπάρχουν και στο παλαιό ράδιο.

----------


## Tassoss

Ευχαριστώ ,
Θα το ψαξω στο ραδιοφωνο και θα σας ενημερωσω,,

----------


## Tassoss

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια...
Βρήκα τα καλώδια και τα ενωσα....δουλεύει μια χαρά.
Να είστε όλοι καλά!

----------

